# RTX 2060 Max-Q Support



## cool_recep (Apr 9, 2020)

I believe there are some missing information here:






VBIOS: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/219933/219933


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 9, 2020)

Which laptop is this?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks! Will be added to next GPU-Z release


----------



## cool_recep (Apr 10, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> Which laptop is this?


Zephyrus G14.


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 10, 2020)

Ah crap. Looking at your clocks, it is confirmed to be power restricted to 65W. Could you try increasing the power limit and boost clocks using Afterburner?


----------



## Naki (Apr 10, 2020)

Reviews say the slight downclocking does not affect performance that much compared to the normal/standard version of this RTX 2060 GPU. 
So, likely no need to tinker here to make it overheat.


----------



## Ace873 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi is this for the GA401IV-HA120T model of the G14? I'm having a few issues with mine and was wondering if this was for the same model as I have ?

I get the following in GPU-Z



			http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/09/20/2s8.png


----------

